# Graduation ceremony



## LCee (Jan 28, 2011)

I wasn't going to go to graduation ceremony because I was just afraid of how awkward I'd feel and how depressed I'd get. I ended up going because I did want my mom to see me walk across that stage. When I got there I felt fine even though I was by myself. This guy I had never seen before on was also by himself and started a conversation with me. He was pretty friendly and I'm glad he was there since it would have been depressing to have to sit by myself awkwardly with people around me talking excitedly to each other. What was nice was that he stuck with me the entire time. I even lost him in the crowd at one point because he stopped to talk to his buddies. But then he caught up with me pretty quickly. When the ceremony finally ended, he said said it was nice to meet me and he asked if I was on facebook. I hesitated and said no. (I took down my fb acct over a year ago because it depressed me too much. But at times like these I wish I did have a facebook.) Anyway then he said good luck and I just awkwardly said bye. I wanted to ask for his phone number but it was so crowded and he seemed to be in kind of a rush to meet his friends and family so I didn't say anything. Now I want to kick myself for not asking his phone number and just casually suggesting he text me. Should I have asked him for his phone number or would it be weird since I had only met him for one day?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats darling, and yes you should have! He seemed interested in you.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

You should have asked for his number! It wouldn't have been weird. He was asking if you had a Facebook, so he was interested.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

yup...he was totally in to u if he stuck by u the entire time and then asked you for your facebook. if i imagined your position i get why you didn't ask him.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

They have missed connections in many local entertainment newspapers and even online. They are sections like I saw you. If you are from Canada (not sure if you are) you could put a message there and he might be able to see it.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-community-missed-connections-W0QQCatIdZ636

I chose this area since your name started with C. It's just an example.


----------

